
Instacart shells out $4.6M to settle workers class action lawsuit - taytus
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2017/03/24/instacart-pays-4-6-million-to-settle-workers.html?ana=twt
======
winteriscoming
>> The company raised its fees for customers from $99 to $149 for an annual
unlimited service, and delivery fees to $5.99 from $3.99.

Anyone familiar with the product know, what the annual fee is for, when the
customer seems to be charged the delivery fee too, per delivery?

